# Construction begins on new 5 track staging yard



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the weather had stopped most of the major work but some detailing of the bridge structure leading up to the 5 tracks has begun along with the instalation of the no6 switch of the main and the temp placement of the bridge to get an idea how the track will go. Just a few pics for now. More later.


This is the switch coming off the main 








Checking the angle and seeing how I will install the bridge work. There will be about 14 ft of bridge to build to get to the main part of the staging yard. 












Attaching detail to the bridge. Must do this for all 14 ft of bridge and then paint. 









One completed section. 









This is the new five way switch that will be put in place for the storage tracks. 










More will be posted when ever the rain quits. At least I can finish the bridge detail for now. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey that looks nice RJ, bridge will look great when put into place..


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

That is going to look great, RJ. How far down hill are you going to go?? As I recall your yard drops off pretty fast back there!! Will be nice to be able to load and unload trains at waist high, though!

Ed


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it done,,yet????


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

RJ 
I like the plate truss bridge you are making. can you give some detail on materials and construction. 
bill


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

You have a good job


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

All those tracks look like suicide missions to me! 

5 ways to go and all are straight down. 

You need more track! 

Robby found some 5' SS straights if you need them, looks like Aristo track is going out of production until January.. 

Greg


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard that the 5 way switch needs to be covered from the sun when not in use.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks really great! An easy way to make the bridge might be to use a length of PVC downspout, and glue the details to the side











The downspout is reasonably rigid and you can easily brace it up


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it done yet???


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for the comments. Still a lot to do. 

Ed the track will go about 6 ft down hill and turn to the west to parallel the metal shed. This will be about 4ft or so off the ground and have one track that will eventally go through the building to continue the future loop out in the yard,

Bill I'm using Trackways product for bridges. They are kind of plain Jane so I decided to add some detail using angle channel from Evergreen plastics. So far I'm pleased with the looks sure did not hurt.

Sean Yes the 5 way will be covered when not in use. I do not think it could handle a lot of moisture. As for the sun I can use some 303 protection during the hrs it is in the sun.

As I mentioned for now this is mainly for storing trains when not in use and give me the option of have 5 trains to pick and choose to run when ever. During peak days of running locos will remain with there assigned train. This is one way to give me more storage for trains also as I've about run out of room. Later RJD


----------

